# Ruf farmen für Shatar



## schmupel (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möcht gerne bei den Shatar respektvoll werden...
Im Inet habe ich jetzt drei möglichkeiten gelesen. 1. Inis des Auchidon (Schattenlaby...) 2. Inis der Festung der Stürme (Botanikum...) und 3. Nethersturm quests
War jetzt mehrmals im schattenlaby aber der ruf hat sich nicht erhöht nur fürs untere Viertel also war diese info schonmal falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für FdS habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Gruppe gefunden die mich mitnehmen wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frage stimmt das mit FdS inis? (bevor ich mich weiter bemühe) Und wenn das mit nethersturm stimmt woran sehe ich das sich mit der q der ruf erhöht bevor ich sie abgebe.

Schonmal im vorraus dankeschön für die Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (26. Juni 2007)

Jo, Festung der Stürme gibt Ruf für Shatar. Botanikum glaub um die 2000 pro Run ... Mechanar war glaub 1500 ...

Auchindon gibt für Unteres Viertel, das stimmt.


----------



## Lorille (26. Juni 2007)

schmupel schrieb:


> Frage stimmt das mit FdS inis? (bevor ich mich weiter bemühe) Und wenn das mit nethersturm stimmt woran sehe ich das sich mit der q der ruf erhöht bevor ich sie abgebe.
> 
> Schonmal im vorraus dankeschön für die Hilfe
> 
> ...



Es stimmt. Und du siehst das in der Regel daran, wer dir die Quest gegeben hat bzw. bei wem du sie abgibst. Ist es ein Mitglied der Sha'tar-Fraktion gibts sehr wahrscheinlich bei dieser Fraktion Ruf. Aber du solltest keine Probleme haben, deinen Ruf mit Festung der Stürme in kürzester Zeit auf respektvoll zu haben.


----------



## Mordad75 (26. Juni 2007)

So pauschal ist Auchindon= Unteres Viertel auch nicht. Managruft gibt Ruf beim Konsortium bis freundlich.


----------



## bogus666 (26. Juni 2007)

Einen genauen Ueberblick ueber alle Shattrah Fraktionen gibt es hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/en/info/basics/f...rath/index.html

Aber meine Vorredner haben Recht, fuer Sha'tar musst du Tempest Keep Runs durchfuehren, oder aber eben Quests fuer die Sha'tar (z. B. in Netherstorm).


----------



## schmupel (26. Juni 2007)

Danke euch schonmal für die post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War jetzt mal in area52 und habe dort gequestet leider waren keine dabei für die shatar

Falls es nicht zu viel verlangt ist kann sich einer daran erinnern im welchen gebiet vom Nethersturm sich leute von den shatar aufhalten (wäre sehr sehr hilfreich für mich ^^)


----------



## bogus666 (26. Juni 2007)

Hier gibt es eine Uebersicht ueber Quests der Sha'tar / fuer die Sha'tar. Allerdings nur in Englisch: http://www.wowwiki.com/Sha%27tar#Quests


----------



## Manani (27. Juni 2007)

Und hier auf deutsch:

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/artikel.php?aid=319


----------



## schmupel (27. Juni 2007)

Super eure post haben mir sehr weiter geholfen

Zwar kann ich nicht so gut englisch (Schulnote immer 4-) aber über die npc`s konnte ich dann auf buffed.de die quests auf deutsch finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen lieben Dank


----------

